# Hello!



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I wanted to take this opportunity to tell you all how much I have enjoyed snooping around in here for the past year. I finally decided to jump in after a local forum that I participated in "fell apart." I thought I would tell you a little about myself. 

I live on a small farm near Hattiesburg, Mississippi. We grow a large garden, do a LOT of canning and putting away, and love our country life. I am 40!  

I am married to the love of my life. He is a pile driver. We have a 21 year old daughter and a 17 year old son. Both children still live at home. Dear daughter has a very rare type of Down Syndrome called Mosaicism and does great. She graduated from high school with a regular diploma and earned a 1 year certificate in Office Management from a local community college. She drives, and really leads a fairly normal life, but does require some assistance with things like money mangement, ect. Dear Son goes to one of the few remaining Agricultural High Schools in the state and is planning to go to MSU to pursue a degree in History and Agricultural Sciences.

I am a Volunteer Coordinator for a Hospice organization. My life's work is caring for patients and their families who are in the actively dying phase of their journey through life. I enjoy sewing ( embroidery, quilting, garment making and design, cooking, gardening ( I am a Master Gardener) and landscape stuff. 

And, of course, I enjoy online forums. I look forward to getting to know you all.

Glenda


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello back and welcome. Share some of your quilts and ideas. We love to ohhh and ahh.  

QLady


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Glenda, so nice to have you with us. I am sorta in your neighborhood. I live not far fromthe gulf right outside of Mobile Al. I have been a member of HT for a couple of years and love it. Everyone is wonderful and full of hints and advice and support. But I have found most of all friendship. I started coming here because Igot chickens and knew not a thing about raising them. Now I'm learning to quilt via this forum. I think you will be very happy here.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

We are kinda neighbors then petneggs! I love to go to Mobile and fabric shop!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome Glenda!

I've been to Hattiesburg many, many times. I used to live in Biloxi/Gulfport way back when. Still have friends we keep in touch with from there.

I have tremendous respect for your job. We had hospice when my mom was dying, they were such a wonderful help and they even followed up on us an entire year, after she died.

Look forward to getting to know you!!!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Glenda,

I have met so many nice people on HT. I too learned all about quilting here, I am still learning. Everyone is so nice about helping, and answering questions...it's really neat. And it's so much fun! So glad to meet you


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Welcome. I'm just up the road from you. I live out from Laurel.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi Glenda - Welcome to the forums - I've been seeing you poking around and getting to know folks. 

Hope you'll consider doing a quilt block swap some time during this upcoming year. They are lots of fun, and the people who've done it awhile help those that are getting started.

Angie


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I am going right now to read the instructions on the swap. I am scared to death to even think of it as I am NOT a very good quilter. My quilting experience has been that of need, rather than art...

But, I am always willing to learn. 

Thank you all again so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Please don't worry about skill in the swaps. Everyone here is so nice and it's all about making friends.  I've only done three, and the first one swap this summer, I didn't know one thing at all about quilting. I just knew how to sew. They all taught me.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to meet you.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Hello Glenda,

I would love to see some pictures of your projects. I just love looking at what everyone is doing. Welcome, by the way.  
Winona


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Welcome...... just jump right in, lots of fun.....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hi and welcome! This a great forum with super nice people, you'll enjoy it. I like to quilt, embroider (machine) and am learning garment construction, but home decor is my favorite type of sewing.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi !!!!
Welcome !!!!!!
I am sure you well enjoy it here !!!!
bopeep


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Glenda, you'll have to let me know when you are coming this way! Maybe we can meet up, have lunch and hit the fabric stores..... Welcome again.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Glenda - good to meet you 

veryone here is so friendly - you will have a great time 

hoggie


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Glenda, you'll have to let me know when you are coming this way! Maybe we can meet up, have lunch and hit the fabric stores..... Welcome again.



I will do that Pet! and thanks everyone again for the warm welcome!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Hi Glenda! That's a pretty stretch of road you live on, I use to make that route on my way to Florida when two of my sisters lived there.
I'm glad you started posting, you'll find lots of nice folks in this forum, and like one of them mentioned - we love to ooh and aahhh, so if you have pictures of your projects, please share. In fact, there is a lot of talent in this group, but we are best at oohing and aahhing.  

Halo


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is a quicky attempt at quilt for my hubby for Christmas. I am glad it is the thought that counts, because I took alot of short cuts. He loved it!

The lighting is bad, the colors ar really better.








[/IMG]


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to HT, Glenda. I am about 55 miles east of you. Do you know where State Line,MS is? I live close to there but over in Alabama. Country Lady, my son lives in Myrick, MS just down the road from you. Petsneggs, I am about 55 miles north of Mobile and I am heading to Hancocks today because they are having a good sale. This closet might hold a few more pieces of fabric if I really try. Think I'll check out Hobby Lobby today also. I have never made a quilt except to help my MIL with hand quilting. I am going to make a quilt this year though. I'll be looking for all kinds of advice.
ETA: Glenda, that quilt looks good to me. Hope I can make one that looks that good one day.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Glenda - that quilt is nice. And the colors are bright and inviting. I esp. like that fabric you used on the edging.

Fae - maybe you'll be conisidering starting in on the quilt swaps this year.
Good hunting at Hancocks and Hobby Lobby.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love all the silk/satin type fabrics in it. It's a very pretty quilt!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, I am broke but happy this evening. I bought almost all the fabric I need to make all my guys lounge pants and my girls gowns and pajamas. I would have bought quilting fabric but didn't know what I needed. Angie, how does the quilt swap work? Do I have to make a whole quilt or just blocks? I have to start somewhere.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Fae, The swaps are so much fun!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fae
the swap forum section will explain much of it.

But usually at least 20 blocks are made, and most of the time there are about 20 or once in a great while, up to 30 people sign up to do a swap.

The colors and themes are listed, 
so everyone is using the same colors (basically) and all the squares are related... On or before the due date all blocks (20 or however many) are mailed to the hostesss with a return envelope that is stamped or at least has enough $$ in the package to pay for the postage back. After all are received, the 'squishy' return envelope is mailed back to you with one of each person's block in it. So you then have approx 20 blocks that are related to make a quilt or just collect, or make place mats, etc.

Pauline has a thread started showing what she's done with some of the blocks and soon I'll be posting photos of the just ended Transporatation themed quilt block swap.

Warning: The swaps are addictive.!

Angie


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Angie and TC. I'll check out the swap forum.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

beautiful quilt !!! I love the color choices !!! PLEASE get involved in the block swap .....these ladies are the best !!! This is how I taught myself to quilt .....or I should say they taught ME to quilt !!!!! you wont regret it !!


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

BRVO FOR WHAT YOU ARE DOING WITH THE ELDERLY AND FABTASTIC JOB ON YOUR FIRST QUILT GERALD in VIRGINIA


----------

